
Mary Beard 'cut' from US version of Civilisations - cirrus-clouds
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/04/17/mary-beard-cut-us-version-civilisations-fearing-slightly-creaky/
======
mkempe
PBS often edit UK-produced shows, or change the voice over, for their US
audience. Whenever I've had the opportunity to compare the two versions, the
British one has been vastly better -- less pompous, more intellectual, less
fear-mongering, more curiosity-enhancing; also, including moments of silence.
Further, unfortunately, PBS tend to cut material to fit within a shorter time-
frame, e.g. a 60-minutes long drama or documentary will have lost about 5
minutes.

------
calibas
Sounds like they didn't want to be too offensive towards Christians and risk
even more conservative backlash.

For a little context, the Republicans are currently trying to kill PBS.

~~~
r00fus
Haven't they always been gunning for PBS?

------
krona
I wish the entire series was just Simon Schama. Even though I disagree with
his politics, at least he knows how to string a narrative together. Beard
talks like she's reading a Wikipedia article, and the US editors noticed.

~~~
dogma1138
What exactly do you find objectionable with his political views? He’s an
school British Labour Party liberal with the full meaning of that word behind
him.

------
Cenk
> The BBC and PBS versions were made by the same production company, but the
> two broadcasters were each responsible for their final chosen edits.

